# instalação do Gentoo em PIII

## Gass

Hello!!!

Devido a algumas opiniões e sugestões, tentei instalar o Gentoo, embora sem sucesso...

Tento seguir todos os passos da documentação para a instalar em Stage 3, mas não consigo!

Aqui vão alguns problemas:

- ficar quase sem teclado (sem caracteres 23456789 //&%$$#"&%/)-º, apenas fico com letras)

- quando instalo lilo, vmlinuz-* não é encontrado e confirmo que não existe (isto quererá dizer que o kernel não se encontra instalado)

- grub também não funciona

- ao fazer o arranque o ecrã só me dá 99 99 99 ....

- a minha partição do windows ficou inacessivel (antes tinha mandrake 9 e lilo na mbr e win na hda1, swap na hda6, home na hda7 e root hda5 - alterei com o gentoo (fstab) para hda4 boot, hda5 root, hda6 swap (mantive) e hda8 home (mantive), tamém mantendo hda1)

O que estarei a fazer mal?

O meu objectivo é ter o kernel configurado, bem como o servidor X ( e KDE ou gnome, de preferência, sou um pouco verde)... penso que seja esse o objectivo do stage 3. O principal problema é demorar quase 1 dia inteiro para instalar o Gentoo... volta não volta, tive que instalar o Mandrake outravez e o windows XP foi com os porcos!!!

ps: hardware PIII - 600 MHZ

 320 MB Ram

Hda 13 GB

Hdb 40 GB

Hda1 windows xp

Hda4 a 8 Linux (não sei da 2 e da 3)

----------

## Gass

há uma certa coisa que me ocorre que não vem no "manual" quem ler, onde diz "9 unpacking the stage tarballs" antes do ponto 10 tem env-update e antes da msg "regenarating ..." da uma msg de "erro não sei de que ... emerge sync will resolv it". ora, como só vou fazer o emerge sync depois.... como é que isto me acontece????

----------

## pilla

1) qual teclado estás selecionando? 

2) como é a configuração do lilo/grub? Eu prefiro o grub, é mais flexível.

3) instalaste o grub/lilo no MBR?

4) montaste a partição de boot ao copiar o kernel?

5) qual versão do Windows? NT e XP têm uma instalação levemente diferente (veja o FAQ a respeito)

6) para instalar mais rápido, use os pacotes GRP para o X e para o KDE, assim não tens que compilar tudo.

----------

## PT_LAmb

Ois Gass,

Se calhar podias-nos dar mais informação sobre a tua instalação, e o teu computador, assim talvez eu e muitos outros possamos ter melhor ideia do teu problema.

 *Gass wrote:*   

> - ficar quase sem teclado (sem caracteres 23456789 //&%$$#"&%/)-º, apenas fico com letras)

 O teu teclado tem algo diferente do normal? Wireless, usb, ou é simples como qualquer outro?

 *Gass wrote:*   

> - quando instalo lilo, vmlinuz-* não é encontrado e confirmo que não existe (isto quererá dizer que o kernel não se encontra instalado)

 Onde confirmaste? Onde esperava o lilo que existisse o vmlinuz-* (penso que o vmlinuz-* são compilações de kerneis, certo?)

 *Gass wrote:*   

> - grub também não funciona

 Quais foram os passos que fizeste para instalar o grub? Provavelmente deve ter falhado algum dos passos. Já de vez diz-nos quais os filesystems que instalaste (já tive problemas com reiserfs na partição boot).

 *Gass wrote:*   

> - ao fazer o arranque o ecrã só me dá 99 99 99 ....

 Já experimentaste arrancar o lilo com o kernel que vem no livecd? Se conseguiste arrancar o livecd, é uma boa escolha. Pode ser que o problema todo se reduza a uma simples incompatibilidade de uma compilação de kernel. (Infelizmente não te sei dizer onde está o kernel no livecd, de momento só tenho acesso ao livecd 1.1a)

 *Gass wrote:*   

> - a minha partição do windows ficou inacessivel (antes tinha mandrake 9 e lilo na mbr e win na hda1, swap na hda6, home na hda7 e root hda5 - alterei com o gentoo (fstab) para hda4 boot, hda5 root, hda6 swap (mantive) e hda8 home (mantive), tamém mantendo hda1)

 Tinhas mandrake 9 na mbr? O mandrake 9 instala grub, ou lilo como bootloader? A MBR que te referes é a do hda.. Certo?

 *Gass wrote:*   

> há uma certa coisa que me ocorre que não vem no "manual" quem ler, onde diz "9 unpacking the stage tarballs" antes do ponto 10 tem env-update e antes da msg "regenarating ..." da uma msg de "erro não sei de que ... emerge sync will resolv it". ora, como só vou fazer o emerge sync depois.... como é que isto me acontece????

 Se reparares o ficheiro /etc/make.profile é um "link simbólico" para um ficheiro dentro do portage (/usr/portage/). No entanto antes de fazeres um emerge sync esse directório está completamente vazio, daí que o env-update falhe quando acede ao /etc/make.profile. Não tens de preocupes porque isso acontece a toda a gente. Devia era estar uma nota nos documentos a alertar para o facto.

Boa sorte,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

Oppsss, desculpa lá ter-te repetido, Bloody Bastard. Mas quando começei a escrever a minha resposta ainda não tinha visto a tua.

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## pilla

Hehehe olha o plágio!  :Smile: 

 *PT_LAmb wrote:*   

> Oppsss, desculpa lá ter-te repetido, Bloody Bastard. Mas quando começei a escrever a minha resposta ainda não tinha visto a tua.
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> Ricardo Cordeiro 

 

----------

## Gass

vamos por partes, então...

antes de mais:

hda1 - win XP (sem arranque)

hda2 - 1024 1os cilindros (mariquices)

hda5 -/ boot

hda6 - root

hda7 - swap

hda8 - /home

Teclado nº 29 - pt

lilo - configuração tal e qual como o ficheiro demonstrado no guia com as devidas alterações de hda*

grub.. deu erro quando fiz setup (hd0,0)

montei a partição de boot ao ao copiar o kernel (está no guia mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot mount ....)

windows XP (hda1)

......

dantes tinha mandrake instalado, mas.. não gosto particularmente dele (é bom apenas para desktop - tinha-o instalado com poucos pacotes de desenvolvimento)

Tinha swap em hda6, home em hda7 e root em hda5. para o gentoo desdobrei a root em boot e root (hda5 --> hda5 e hda6)

Se vmlinuz não existe, que utilizo para o lilo?

PC - PIII 600 MHZ

320 mb RAM

discos de 13 gb (win xp e linux - mandrake, futuro gentoo)

e 40 Gb com 2 partições (este disco está td mal formatado, mas isso não interessa)

drive de DVD (cdrom0)

drive cd-r (cdrom1 - slave)

placa de rede 8029 ligada a modem de cabo da cabovisão

monitor samtron 19'' 96DBF flat

mais...

é só perguntarem.

obrigado

----------

## zepar

 *Gass wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hda5 -/ boot
> 
> grub.. deu erro quando fiz setup (hd0,0)
> ...

 

n será, setup (hd0,4)

----------

## zepar

dps fica qq coisa assim no grub.conf:

splashimage=(hd0,4) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda6

title=Windowsxp

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

----------

## pilla

Se /boot está numa partição separada,  deve ser feito um link ou mudado o grub.conf

Para fazer o link, monte /boot e 

```

cd /boot

ln -s . boot

```

Se não me engano (eu estou fora do Linux  :Sad:  )

Compilaste um kernel? Copiaste para /boot ? Dê mais uma olhada no Guia de Instalação

 *zepar wrote:*   

> dps fica qq coisa assim no grub.conf:
> 
> splashimage=(hd0,4) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> 
> title=Gentoo Linux
> ...

 

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *Gass wrote:*   

> grub.. deu erro quando fiz setup (hd0,0) 

 

É...

setup  (hd0)

ou

root (hd0,0)

Pelo que percebi da tua instalação, o que deverias ter executado dentro do grub seria:

```
grub> root (hd0,4)

grub> setup (hd0)
```

Muitas vezes ajuda saber que mensagem foi devolvida por um erro. Por falta de informação não te posso dizer mais...

Boa sorte,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## source

Sugiro a leitura atenta do manual.

----------

